# 2022 Bear Hunt



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Last year I drew a first season tag for the carney unit and after having my bait go cold I started a new bait and two days later I killed my first Michigan bear during the third hunt period. 
this year I knew I wouldn’t draw a first period tag so I put in for the third season. I figured if I was lucky enough to kill a bear last year late in the season that I could possibly do it again.
i wasn’t able to come up and bait until a week ago. I started my bait and put one of my cell cams on it and waited to see if any bear s would show up. Low and behold three nights ago a good bear showed up so I started hunting it on Monday afternoon. The bear showed up about 730 that night.
Last night at about 6pm I saw a bear coming into the bait. I took my time looking over the bear to make sure it was a good sized bear, bigger than last years. I determined it appeared to be a decent bear so I waited until he was broadside, set the cross hairs just behind the shoulder and let it rip. The bear immediately fell to the ground and I thought to myself, damn gonna be dead right there. Well he begins to spin in a circle a few times so I rack another shell but my bolt won’t completely close so I can’t put a follow up shot as the bear gets up and takes off into the woods. Came back to camp and called a couple good friends to give me a hand tracking and recovering my bear. There was no way I believed he wasn’t dead.
We started off on the blood trail which was pretty decent with a lot of high blood. About 2 hours later we came to a clearing and lost blood and called it for the night. Needless to say I was pissed about not recovering the wounded bear but also about the mishap with my gun. After inspecting the barrel I noticed two of the plastic ballistic tips from the federal 160 grain 7mm nosler acccu bond were causing the bolt to not seat fully. They were jammed into the edge of the barrel. I ve used this gun for 15 years and same ammo and have never had a problem until yesterday.

I spoke with my son after the track and he said to let him check some contacts for a tracking dog. I called one guy and left a message. At oh dark thirty this morning I got a call from the tracker but he said it was out of his range but he gave my number to Jake Sobay 1-715-923-7569. Jake contacted Me and said he would be here within an hour.
we proceeded to the bait site and Jake started his blue beagle off in the direction the bear went in last night. Granted this is over 16 hours later. We covered the 2 hour track from last night in 16 mins and the dog never slowed down thru the area we lost the track last night. For the next two hours we went thru some of the knarliest swamp and tag alders I ve ever been in up here. We continued to find dried blood all along the track along with some fresh blood on some of the rain soaked leaves. We found a few beds where the bear had laid but not a lot of blood in them. I began to feel that we were still on a live bear and that if he had now survived almost 18 hours after being shot that he was probably going to continue and we probably wouldn’t catch up to him. I then talked with Jake and we terminated the track. I can’t say enough about the dogs ability and drive. I absolutely hate wounding any animal but I think I did all I could possibly do to attempt to recover it. Bears are one tough animal and I believe I ended up shooting too far forward and got the shoulder bone.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I had the same thing happen to me about 8-10 years ago. I drew a 1st season tag for Baraga. I hunted with a guide and he let me go back every weekend until I got an opportunity to kill a bear. I hunted till the end of Oct. I had a big bear finally come in. I did like you, knocked it down right there with his head in a barrel. It was a big bear and when I shoot I normally don't need a follow up shot. Well this bear was trying to stand it was wobbling and staggered off into the swamp. I did not keep shooting since I was sure it was a dead bear. We saw lots of blood but decided to come back in the AM with some of the other guides. This bear took us into a thick wet swamp. We finally ran out of blood and never found the bear. Two years ago I hunted Newberry hard and finally stopped going around the 2nd week of Oct, I did not want to burn my deer vacation time. I let my sons friend hunt my baits since it helped me bait when I could not make it. I left my camera there also. On Oct 19th he decided to Duck hunt. We had the big bear I was hunting show up during daylight, 4:00 PM. Now this is a second time that late Oct a big bear showed up.
I enjoy bear hunting so I applied for third hunt in 2021, with no success. I applied for the third period this year with success drawing a tag. I had all my baits going good. On opening night I hunted the only site I had daylight pictures. This was my first hunt of the year, basically a shake down cruise trip to make sure I had everything. So when I climbed high enough to have cover, maybe 20ft? I got in early just because I wanted to take my time getting setup. I was screwing in my backpack hook. I was just about done and I had a bear walk in while my back was to the bait. The bear gave out a loud huff and was gone sounding like he was breaking trees. My heart sunk in some cases that bear is not coming back. I decided I would sit till dark, nothing. I hunted the next night with nothing again. I decided give it a break I would go to one of my other stands. Nothing but skunks and raccoons. I was still bating all three stands. The first stand had lots of deer around so I was using apples and beets next to the bear bait. Figure I might hunt with my crossbow so I could take either or. I skipped a Saturday's hunt since my wife setup house showings because we are looking for a new place. Sunday I was chatting with my father in law and told him I might just go up Monday cause we have a lot of traffic on the public land weekends. He said the yahoos would be already gone Sunday afternoon. I had pulled the camera and climber from the first site since I figured I blew it. Nothing was coming to the bait but still checking it. My son said that bear will look up that tree every time it comes in now. I normally bait the two I have closest together and hunt the last spot. Well Sunday night I was running a bit behind so I decided to do the opposite. I would check the first spot because It was probably dead yet. I carried one five gallon bait in, when I got there a bear had hit it. I left a 45# block of licorice just to get rid of it and figured it would last. When I got there everything was gone. So I scrambled back to my truck grabbed my gun, stand and dressed. This time a picked a tree about 6ft over with cover from where I normally hunted. It was a nice day so the sit was comfortable weather. The sun was just about to go down when I heard a stick break. It was dead calm so I just knew something was coming. What ever is coming its not trying to be quiet. I could hear it just about running, suddenly its there....a bear. I knew immediately it was the big bear I had been getting pictures of. I picked a place behind the shoulder and fired. The bear was anchored right there, no movement. Then suddenly it lifted its head, not this time I followed up with a shot it stopped for a few minutes I climbed down to see my bear. It started to move again so I shot it in the neck and that was it. I was not taking an chance again.
I have figured if you have a place to hunt with less human traffic and good weather into late Oct you can kill a bear. I have had three hunts where a bear showed in Oct. The biggest thing with the third hunt is weather. I shot my bear on the 2nd of oct. The weather went down hill for bear hunting after that. Bears are wimps when it comes to weather.

I did not try to high Jack this thread but when I read your story it sounded like my experience also.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Dang what a bummer! I was hoping to see you smack one!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me about 8-10 years ago. I drew a 1st season tag for Baraga. I hunted with a guide and he let me go back every weekend until I got an opportunity to kill a bear. I hunted till the end of Oct. I had a big bear finally come in. I did like you, knocked it down right there with his head in a barrel. It was a big bear and when I shoot I normally don't need a follow up shot. Well this bear was trying to stand it was wobbling and staggered off into the swamp. I did not keep shooting since I was sure it was a dead bear. We saw lots of blood but decided to come back in the AM with some of the other guides. This bear took us into a thick wet swamp. We finally ran out of blood and never found the bear. Two years ago I hunted Newberry hard and finally stopped going around the 2nd week of Oct, I did not want to burn my deer vacation time. I let my sons friend hunt my baits since it helped me bait when I could not make it. I left my camera there also. On Oct 19th he decided to Duck hunt. We had the big bear I was hunting show up during daylight, 4:00 PM. Now this is a second time that late Oct a big bear showed up.
> I enjoy bear hunting so I applied for third hunt in 2021, with no success. I applied for the third period this year with success drawing a tag. I had all my baits going good. On opening night I hunted the only site I had daylight pictures. This was my first hunt of the year, basically a shake down cruise trip to make sure I had everything. So when I climbed high enough to have cover, maybe 20ft? I got in early just because I wanted to take my time getting setup. I was screwing in my backpack hook. I was just about done and I had a bear walk in while my back was to the bait. The bear gave out a loud huff and was gone sounding like he was breaking trees. My heart sunk in some cases that bear is not coming back. I decided I would sit till dark, nothing. I hunted the next night with nothing again. I decided give it a break I would go to one of my other stands. Nothing but skunks and raccoons. I was still bating all three stands. The first stand had lots of deer around so I was using apples and beets next to the bear bait. Figure I might hunt with my crossbow so I could take either or. I skipped a Saturday's hunt since my wife setup house showings because we are looking for a new place. Sunday I was chatting with my father in law and told him I might just go up Monday cause we have a lot of traffic on the public land weekends. He said the yahoos would be already gone Sunday afternoon. I had pulled the camera and climber from the first site since I figured I blew it. Nothing was coming to the bait but still checking it. My son said that bear will look up that tree every time it comes in now. I normally bait the two I have closest together and hunt the last spot. Well Sunday night I was running a bit behind so I decided to do the opposite. I would check the first spot because It was probably dead yet. I carried one five gallon bait in, when I got there a bear had hit it. I left a 45# block of licorice just to get rid of it and figured it would last. When I got there everything was gone. So I scrambled back to my truck grabbed my gun, stand and dressed. This time a picked a tree about 6ft over with cover from where I normally hunted. It was a nice day so the sit was comfortable weather. The sun was just about to go down when I heard a stick break. It was dead calm so I just knew something was coming. What ever is coming its not trying to be quiet. I could hear it just about running, suddenly its there....a bear. I knew immediately it was the big bear I had been getting pictures of. I picked a place behind the shoulder and fired. The bear was anchored right there, no movement. Then suddenly it lifted its head, not this time I followed up with a shot it stopped for a few minutes I climbed down to see my bear. It started to move again so I shot it in the neck and that was it. I was not taking an chance again.
> I have figured if you have a place to hunt with less human traffic and good weather into late Oct you can kill a bear. I have had three hunts where a bear showed in Oct. The biggest thing with the third hunt is weather. I shot my bear on the 2nd of oct. The weather went down hill for bear hunting after that. Bears are wimps when it comes to weather.
> 
> I did not try to high Jack this thread but when I read your story it sounded like my experience also.


Not hijacking anytbing . I love to read good bear stories. Congratulations on that bear.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Dang what a bummer! I was hoping to see you smack one!


I’m not done yet. It’s not over.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would bet if you hit shoulder you'd have blown right through.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I would bet if you hit shoulder you'd have blown right through.


Definitely no exit Blood only on one side


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> I’m not done yet. It’s not over.


That's the attitude!!  next one your gun won't mishap and it'll be dead! Can only half imagine how tough a bear is. Deer are tough and I've lost them unfortunately. Wounding any animal sucks and makes us 🤮 almost literally.....

Be looking for redemption story Kevin  and dogs are amazing to watch work. My uncle had a lab we used to track deer with. We thought we were trackers, that dog humbled all of us more times then I'd like to admit buddy.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> That's the attitude!!  next one your gun won't mishap and it'll be dead! Can only half imagine how tough a bear is. Deer are tough and I've lost them unfortunately. Wounding any animal sucks and makes us 🤮 almost literally.....
> 
> Be looking for redemption story Kevin  and dogs are amazing to watch work. My uncle had a lab we used to track deer with. We thought we were trackers, that dog humbled all of us more times then I'd like to admit buddy.


Thanks AJ. I have a background with K9s so I know their capabilities but this was my first time using one on game. I will never hesitate again.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> I’m not done yet. It’s not over.


Keep after it.

I haven't baited or hunted since the 11th because of the weather. Weather permitting I'll be out tomorrow, Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I just hope they haven't moved on. They hit every bait up till then, but always at night. Not enough competition. But that leads me down a train of thought that if there isn't enough competition, then maybe I shouldn't be shooting a bear this year. The latest one I ever shot was my first on 10/17.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sparky18181 said:


> I’m not done yet. It’s not over.


Bears feed well into November. Many hibernate sooner but some of the biggest boars don't sleep till the end of November. Likely you'll get a second chance. I've killed several bears during rifle season in the UP before the bear draw hunts started. Bummer but good attitude. Good luck


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Definitely no exit Blood only on one side


May not go through the opposite side but can't imagine not going through the first shoulder. Or could it have been something like upper part of a leg?

Either way, the next round not chambering properly... what the heck...


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Full disclosure. This is purely speculation on my part and we may never know for sure what happened. I have had ballistic tip bullets completely fragment on deer (out of a .270). I would never use that style bullet for bear. I wonder if you hit the shoulder joint and it blew up?

Noslers or bonded bear claws are my choice now. Just my $.02.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Nosler is what i shoot outta my 270, its a partition( comes apart on expansion) and they are awesome, they really do some damage


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Nosler makes an excellent bullet in the accubond. The tip they put in that bullet is only for improving the ballistic coefficient of the bullet. Even with a tip missing that bullet is still a bonded bullet that would stay together and do it's job. I shot a lot of Amax bullets without the tip and they hit the bullseye the same as the ones with the tip at 100 yards. A 7mm magnum pushing 160 grain bullet on a Michigan black bear should have done everything it was expected to do but obviously something went wrong. Sometimes that happens and sometimes you have no explanation as to why and unfortunately it's a lost animal. It's just part of hunting. My guess is that bears dead. I've had it happen with arrow shot bears and it's a sad story regardless of what you used to hit the animal with. I hope you redeem your season with the tag on a bear.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

deepwoods said:


> Full disclosure. This is purely speculation on my part and we may never know for sure what happened. I have had ballistic tip bullets completely fragment on deer (out of a .270). I would never use that style bullet for bear. I wonder if you hit the shoulder joint and it blew up?
> 
> Noslers or bonded bear claws are my choice now. Just my $.02.


He said nosler accubond. They are bonded bullets.

Clearly the bullet didn't go where intended. Where exactly is a guess. I'd speculate a leg below chest cavity or way way forward.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

What I suspect happened with that cartridge as it was being loaded from the magazine, the bullet tip engaged the top of the barrel. Sometimes feeding those plastic tip bullets can cause a bit of misalignment or tip damage if it doesn't go straight into the chamber. Either way once the bullet gets into the chamber throat, it gets realigned. Out to a couple hundred yards, that bullet should be fairly accurate without the plastic tip intact.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The tips falling out... They're bedded in there pretty good. Seems they must be hitting a lip on chambering?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> What I suspect happened with that cartridge as it was being loaded from the magazine, the bullet tip engaged the top of the barrel. Sometimes feeding those plastic tip bullets can cause a bit of misalignment or tip damage if it doesn't go straight into the chamber. Either way once the bullet gets into the chamber throat, it gets realigned. Out to a couple hundred yards, that bullet should be fairly accurate without the plastic tip intact.


Fairly accurate until the tips are jammed in there to the extent that it's tweaking the whole alignment of the round.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> Fairly accurate until the tips are jammed in there to the extent that it's tweaking the whole alignment of the round.


Hard to say really. Doubtful even if the tip was jammed hard into a side barrel wall that it would actually break the bullet seat and become misaligned. Typically factory loaded bullets(assuming his aren't reloads) are seated so deep in the neck, it's real hard for this to occur. Hand loads, much easier for it to happen depending on seat depth. I load my bullets to around .010 off the lands so they aren't in the case very far. This could happen easier in my case than factory loads. I'd definitely load by hand and not from the magazine if this were the case.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> The tips falling out... They're bedded in there pretty good. Seems they must be hitting a lip on chambering?


I've had Amax tips fall out from zero damage to the bullet. They are not glued in but rather pressed into the cavity. Sometimes tolerances aren't exact and things like this happen. Sounds like his was a magazine feed issue possibly.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LGB said:


> What I suspect happened with that cartridge as it was being loaded from the magazine, the bullet tip engaged the top of the barrel. Sometimes feeding those plastic tip bullets can cause a bit of misalignment or tip damage if it doesn't go straight into the chamber. Either way once the bullet gets into the chamber throat, it gets realigned. Out to a couple hundred yards, that bullet should be fairly accurate without the plastic tip intact.


Wonder how they perform / deform without the tip to drive expansion.
Splatter , yaw , or keyhole or something.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> Wonder how they perform / deform without the tip to drive expansion.
> Splatter , yaw , or keyhole or something.


The tail is solid copper. Would think it would still punch a good hole. But where...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> The tail is solid copper. Would think it would still punch a good hole. But where...


Break out the ballistic gel!

I've run solid copper hollowpoints (7.62's) that only bent. Of those that changed much hitting an earthen bank.
Far removed from Sparkey's round. But without petals to unfold , or a wedge (the plastic in his design) to drive rearward starting expansion , it's iffy control compared to original design.

High hit of nerves at top of shoulderblade drop a bear briefly? Bullet could have deflected upward. 
All speculation.

I'd still be shouting depreciations directed at the manufacturers slop in tolerance.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> Break out the ballistic gel!
> 
> I've run solid copper hollowpoints (7.62's) that only bent. Of those that changed much hitting an earthen bank.
> Far removed from Sparkey's round. But without petals to unfold , or a wedge (the plastic in his design) to drive rearward starting expansion , it's iffy control compared to original design.
> ...


Yeah. I have a few boxes of accubond and shot my last bear with the 180 gr 30 cal. No bone though and dead bear. No recovered bullet either though. Never had a tip fall out of them but have found my ballistic tip (green) in deer before.

Literature doesn't show a max velocity for the 160gr .284 either.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Sorry about that. I didn't see where he stated he was using accubond bullets.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sometimes things happen and you can really explain it. I ll be putting some rounds thru this gun and see what happens. 
personally I believe the bear survived. I know he survived for at least 18 hours after being shot. 
guess I gotta bring the big gun next time. 
I appreciate all the insight as to the bullet


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Waif said:


> Break out the ballistic gel!
> 
> I've run solid copper hollowpoints (7.62's) that only bent. Of those that changed much hitting an earthen bank.
> Far removed from Sparkey's round. But without petals to unfold , or a wedge (the plastic in his design) to drive rearward starting expansion , it's iffy control compared to original design.
> ...


Solids are a completely different animal. The bonded bullets have thicker jackets but not solid noses. Once the bullet enters and gets half a foot inside the animal (depending on thickness of hide and muscle mass) it begins to open and fold back the copper jacket leaving the bonded base to drive thru. Usually stays together but not sure what happens without the tip intact. The bullet still does what it's designed to do based on my experience with Hornady Amax bullets without the tip. I do know accuracy is still darn good with tips removed.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LGB said:


> Solids are a completely different animal. The bonded bullets have thicker jackets but not solid noses. Once the bullet enters and gets half a foot inside the animal (depending on thickness of hide and muscle mass) it begins to open and fold back the copper jacket leaving the bonded base to drive thru. Usually stays together but not sure what happens without the tip intact. The bullet still does what it's designed to do based on my experience with Hornady Amax bullets without the tip. I do know accuracy is still darn good with tips removed.


I like partitions that retain rear cores. Copper solids with controlled expansion (like Barnes TSX) are good too. No polymer tip to fret about. Though they can be had with a tip too.

Yet I'm running cheap bonded. Corelokt's.
Have one previous 100 grainer soaking that has just a trace of lead left.
Jacket stopped at edge of flesh before hide on offside after going through two shoulders and the chest on a deer.
Full energy dump and a heck of alot of hydraulic force in play inside the chest.
It worked. But I wouldn't object to more base retention.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Waif said:


> I like partitions that retain rear cores. Copper solids with controlled expansion (like Barnes TSX) are good too. No polymer tip to fret about. Though they can be had with a tip too.
> 
> Yet I'm running cheap bonded. Corelokt's.
> Have one previous 100 grainer soaking that has just a trace of lead left.
> ...


Core Lokt bullets rock. They are very well built bullets. Definitely given a bad rap by alot of hunters that clearly don't know a thing about bullet construction. Most hit deer poorly and blame the bullet and most seem to be the Remington Core Lokt bullet. I've had some of the best success with them. Especially in the 130 PSP version for the 270 Win. Rarely get a pass thru but the bullet is always just under the hide on the opposite shoulder. I love that bullet.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LGB said:


> Core Lokt bullets rock. They are very well built bullets. Definitely given a bad rap by alot of hunters that clearly don't know a thing about bullet construction. Most hit deer poorly and blame the bullet and most seem to be the Remington Core Lokt bullet. I've had some of the best success with them. Especially in the 130 PSP version for the 270 Win. Rarely get a pass thru but the bullet is always just under the hide on the opposite shoulder. I love that bullet.


Tried 150's in .270 and they're a bit much for deer. For me anyways. 
Keyhole pass through on the first one. Deer died regardless. Hard to prove it was bullet weight too.
Hit one high. And while it tipped over permanently it was more than needed. Including meat damaged.
Sticking with the lot's remaining rounds for now. Then back to 130's for deer.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Used to shoot 180 gr corelokt out of my 30 06 and they were deadly as hell.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> Sometimes things happen and you can really explain it. I ll be putting some rounds thru this gun and see what happens.
> personally I believe the bear survived. I know he survived for at least 18 hours after being shot.
> guess I gotta bring the big gun next time.
> I appreciate all the insight as to the bullet


No need for a new gun, just switch to a Partition.

Reloading or factory ammo?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> No need for a new gun, just switch to a Partition.
> 
> Reloading or factory ammo?


Never even thought about a new gun. This is a great gun. I ll run some more of these rounds through it. I was just referring to using my 300 next time.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

sparky18181 said:


> Never even thought about a new gun. This is a great gun. I ll run some more of these rounds through it. I was just referring to using my 300 next time.


By all means give those Accubonds more time and if you have any issues with feeding from a magazine, see about getting it looked at. If your in my neck of the woods, I'll get it up and running right for you. It's probably a simple issue. Accubonds are as good as partitions without a doubt but are more of a long range round. I prefer partitions for under 400 yards.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Never even thought about a new gun. This is a great gun. I ll run some more of these rounds through it. I was just referring to using my 300 next time.


I honestly see no reason for that except now the lack of trust. Heck could there have been a twig you didn't see?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

LGB said:


> By all means give those Accubonds more time and if you have any issues with feeding from a magazine, see about getting it looked at. If your in my neck of the woods, I'll get it up and running right for you. It's probably a simple issue. Accubonds are as good as partitions without a doubt but are more of a long range round. I prefer partitions for under 400 yards.


Accubond are good bullets... it hit off its mark


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

LGB said:


> By all means give those Accubonds more time and if you have any issues with feeding from a magazine, see about getting it looked at. If your in my neck of the woods, I'll get it up and running right for you. It's probably a simple issue. Accubonds are as good as partitions without a doubt but are more of a long range round. I prefer partitions for under 400 yards.


Thanks. I originally bought the gun for my west trips


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I honestly see no reason for that except now the lack of trust. Heck could there have been a twig you didn't see?


Absolutely no obstructions. It happened and next time it ll be half and half for the aim point


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Could be a fluke, that bullet could have had an issue when it was seated at loading


----------

